# 1907-ish Napoleon



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Picked this up locally from a fellow Cabe member recently. I've been gathering parts to hopefully make it a roomy rider being it's a 24" frame. I mocked it up yesterday just to get an idea of what it soon look like. I picked up a a REALLY nice Corbin 2 speed rear wheel, what looks to be the correct seat (which I plan to recover) and threw on another front metal clad wheel I had lying around. I plan to relace the hubs on some Velocity wheels with new spokes to get her back on the road again. I was hoping to flip the bars back up, but looks like they've been in the dropped position for some time. These orig cork grips ain't budging...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone have better pics of this same seat in nice condition? Pieces keep breaking off no matter how careful I am. 

Mesinger No9?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

Way kool, drop bars look great!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Nice Find!*

"I was hoping to flip the bars back up, but looks like they've been in the dropped position for some time. These orig cork grips ain't budging..."

Hey,,,Turn the Stem Around!!!!!!

Cool!


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> "I was hoping to flip the bars back up, but looks like they've been in the dropped position for some time. These orig cork grips ain't budging..."
> 
> thats too bad.You sure dont want to destroy one of the grips.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking good! You could just turn the stem the other direction and flip the bars upright that way. Hardly any reach on that stem at all.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 12, 2014)

When I used to work on boats, we used Zep 45 penetrant and if that didn't work, we were going to a torch. Usually worked. For something really stubborn (and not urgent), we'd spray it a few times over the course of a day and that would usually loosen it to remove it the next day. In my experience, the Zep 45 blows away PB Blaster. Not cheap, though, and it can be tough to find, but I think it might work to loosen those grips.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 12, 2014)

The grips may be glued on with shellac or something like that. Maybe a gentle heating with a hair dryer will loosen one. Just don't toast it!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice project. Cool hub, and brakes!!

Darcie


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 12, 2014)

*matchmaking*

Good matchmaking w the wheels. Smooth neat geometry to the seat stay and fork shoulders. Nice bicycle I'd ride it in that condition possibly using a donor seat.  107


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

Went ahead & disassembled the bike for some maintenance. Found the stem cracked & bars bent. I plan on installing some later parts to make it a bit more comfortable, yet still look pretty correct. 

Pat date on bars:





BB bearings:




All cleaned & lubed:




New bearings popped into orig cages:


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 15, 2014)

These are the coolest TOC frames IMO, I hope to own an original in a smaller size someday.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

...hate to tell you Mike, but your grease looks all green with mold....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> These are the coolest TOC frames IMO, I hope to own an original in a smaller size someday.




I agree. I wasn't even looking for such an early bike...or _any_ bike for that matter, but really dig the large tubing and fork-style seat stays. Had to jump on it the min it was offered to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...hate to tell you Mike, but your grease looks all green with mold....




It's just a little green..It's still good, it's still good.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

I picked up an early ND Model M front hub with sliding oil port for this build. I'm thinking it's a lil too new for it, but it'll have to do. Swapped in new bearings & cleaned up the nickle as best I could. Came out pretty nice. Almost matches the Corbin rear hub now. I went ahead and laced up the M with new Wheelsmith spokes & nipples onto a Velocity Blunt 35 rim. I still need to figure out what rear spoke length I need, so I just mocked up with another front wheel on the rear. Old Brooks saddle there just to fill the void. Correct seat has been dropped off at saddle shop for recovering.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

That looks awesome!   Front hub would be a barrel type.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> That looks awesome!   Front hub would be a barrel type.





Figured, but I ain't got one. Like this,right?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

yup!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2014)

Updated late night pic with Nick's teens bars/stem & Bri's grips. Should be a lil more comfy now. OG bars/stem/grips put safely put away. Stayed up late to lace in the Corbin 2spd to a Velocity Blunt 35. Hoping to get them trued up tomorrow & on the road for this weekend's ride.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

..Yea Baby!


----------

